# Extra Hook Up lead?



## 89308 (May 19, 2005)

Hello, before I make my first post on this site I'd just like to thank you all for fantastic source of knowledge it provides me. We bought our first motorhome last September and this is our first year's proper use. Anything I need to know I usually find it here..
Anyway I digress, we are off to Normandy and Brittany (first visit to France withe the mh) on the 11th July for 4 and a half weeks. We have a wee girl, 21 months, so for piece of mind have booked all the sites before departure.
We have a 25m lead which we use to hook up, I was wodering do other members find this sufficient for use on the continent or should I buy another 10, or 25m lead with the view to joining them up? I've bought a 2 pin euro adaptor but not yet a polarity tester or additional 'reversed' euro adaptor... do I need these things too?
Our vehicle is an Italian made Elnagh Clipper... if it matters for the electric.. I hope these questions are a bit simple we're very much learning as we go along, but loving every minute of it..


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We've got two leads but don't carry the second as we rarely go onto hookup.
If you were going to use Aire's whilst in France (Which you say your not) then I would take two, whenever you see vans hooked up on Aire they can never get close enough and have to use two leads.

We use a Polarity tester, never had any problems - but then that's the idea :wink: 

I made my own 'reversed' cable, simple enough just buy the two connectors, chop about a foot off the end of your existing cable and attach the connectors (Reversing the Live & Neutral on the short one), then simply mark up as 'reversed' cable.

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi balloo and welcome., glad you like the site.

There are occasions in France when you would possibly need more than 25mtrs of cable but not very often (mostly on aires), if you intend to to tour france a lot then the extra expense is probably worth it if you're heavily dependant on mains but if yo u can manage for a few days on battery power i wouldn't bother. If, however you do decide to get one then i'd also recommend a waterproof cover to join them...

A polarity tester is a must, especially on the continent.

www.riverswayleisure.co.uk sell all these bits although its worth shopping around for better prices if you have the time.

riversway leisure part no's

mains cable cover, part no 0405
polarity tester, part no 9230, £9.65
continental adaptor, part no 1061, £4.95
10mtr extension lead, part no 1205, £13.95

happy travels,

pj


----------



## 89630 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome,

I have only got back last week from France - Normandy. I took both a 25mt and 10mt. I didn't have any problems and used the 10mt one the most.

Hope this helps

LL


----------



## 89308 (May 19, 2005)

Hi, thankyou for all your help. Bought a polarity tester, additional adaptor to reverse and a 10m lead, so should be covered for all eventualities!
Billy


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Just a point. When we parked at our friends house in Spain. We used 2 x 30 metre cables. :roll:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Just been making up my adapters, have now got 2 pin normal, 2 pin reversed polarity, a polarity tester and my uk cable.
Do i need to make a uk reversed polarity cable or do you not come across these.

cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have a "UK" (but still used on the continent) reversed adapter, a plain 2 pin adapter and a polarity tester. Then all bases are covered. However, unless I misunderstand, if you come across live and neutral reversed in France but on a standard blue Euro connector, you will have to get a scredriver out ....

Dave


----------



## 95405 (Jun 10, 2005)

As I understand it you need the reversed polarity lead because continental electrical circuits aren't necessarily wired consistently, whereas in the UK the live and neutral are always, live and neutral.

If you come across the 16a round pin sockets on the continent they should have the correct polarity - the potential problem is with the little round pin ones.

So no, you don't need a reversed polarity lead for a UK or continental 16a connection.

As far as I know you won't come to a lot of harm by having live and neutral reversed - most electrical equipment will operate just the same. However you would not be complying with electrical regulations and single pole switches would be in the neutral, instead of the live, so there's a risk of shock when you think something is turned off.

Hope someone can expand on this, or correct me if I am wrong. Is there any specific motorhome equipment which could be damaged by reversed polarity?


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Baloo Just got back so am working my way throughsome of the more recent posts

I carry 2 x 25 meters & have required both at full length once in Switzerland, England, Germany
6 times in Spain

Also we have found the Blue plugs with reversed polarity about 5 times

On some sites the man comes with the key and connects you up. Then locks the door & clears off before you have chance to check polarity

So I have bought a Blue plug & socket from an electrical wholesalers
& Connected one end up correctly (this end goes into the van) & reversed the end that connects into the extension lead. This is less than 1 metre so that it can be pushed under the van out of the rain. when we need to use it

Some pepole say that you can reverse the 2 pin continental adapter, thats OK if the distribution box is not locked up

Thinkk you do right to book ahead with a youngster on board

Have a good trip


----------



## 89308 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the invaluable advice! Hopefully we'll pick it up as we go along... excitement is building now for the big adventure... setting off from county antrim Sunday morning, stopping over for a night the other side of Dublin and then the 16 hour crossing from Rosslare to Cherbourg on Monday afternoon.. toiuring round the coast, 3-4 day stops and then gradually back over to Cherbourg to sale back on the 9th of August... wich us luck!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? Just a point about reversed Polarity while in Europe. What difference does it make? The typical Schuko Plug (I think that's the name) is reversible and you are after all running on AC. I do believe that means Alternating Current. +-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+- :roll:


----------



## 91766 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Balloo,

My wife and I are making our first MH visit to France with our 3 kids (aged 7, 5 and 3) for all of August . We've booked the tunnel but haven't arranged any sites yet. As we plan to head off into Normandy and Brittany, can I be cheeky and ask which sites you've booked and how you found them? 

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## 89308 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Chris
originally we had planned to tour Scotland and the Lake District for our first proper summer trip in the camper however my folks bought us the Alan Rodgers guide to French campsites for a christmas present, and that spurred us on to head for France... 
We used it to pick the sites and the either checked the availability on the net thro this site http:/www.camping2005.com/uk/france.asp, by emailing the sites direct and a couple by post... for once we were on the ball and had the boat and all the sites booked months ago...
I obviously couldn't recommend any to you until we see them foir real but as you have older kids than us I would say that the guide gives plenty of info on facilities and clubs for children etc etc.. the ones I can think of we are heading for are... Le Grand Large, le Touesse, Labri cotiier, les abers, molin de kermeux, haliotis and le cormoron.... 
if any of these are duffers I'd rather those in the know would let my ignorance be bliss for the meantime...  
Good luck with your hunt, hope yous have a great trip!
Billy


----------



## 91766 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Billy,

Thanks for the info. I always promise myself that I'm going to be one of those people who gets everything done in advance. I never do, which is why we've got a motorhome. Our kids think it's quite normal to sleep in Tesco carparks!

Have a great trip - we'll wave if we see any Clippers!

Chris


----------

